# retiring to a mobile home park



## timcall94 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi all, 
This is my very first thread online so please bear with me.
I am toying with the notion of retiring to a mobile park in 
Spain down the line.Good idea,bad idea,don't really know.
I get nervous sometimes just thinking about it,I really think
I would adjust.Leaving the security of your own home is pretty
daunting I guess.I'm sure some of you would have felt the same!!:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timcall94 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my very first thread online so please bear with me.
> I am toying with the notion of retiring to a mobile park in
> Spain down the line.Good idea,bad idea,don't really know.
> ...


:welcome:

I've changed the name of your thread so that other members will know what you want to discuss  


I can't help personally, since I've never lived on a mobile park - but friends of mine do, & they're perfectly happy there


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Very individual choice of lifestyle. Each to their own- for me it would be akin to hell but many many people love that lifestyle right across the continent. 

If that's what you'd like to do go for it - lifes for living-and I hope you have every enjoyment in your new life


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

timcall94 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my very first thread online so please bear with me.
> I am toying with the notion of retiring to a mobile park in
> Spain down the line.Good idea,bad idea,don't really know.
> ...


There might be a bit of info here that might be helpful.If you are thinking of getting one would certainly look in the summer at the busiest times as if you saw a tranquil place in winter it can be a different ballgame in summer.Also the think to look out for are ground rents and those nasty hidden extra's.Although these homes can be bought relatively cheaply once you take in ground rent and community charges they are not as cheap as one would think.Best of luck with your search.SB.

Costa Del Paradise Holiday Homes in Spain and the Costa Del Sol


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

In the U.S. We called them White Trash Palaces or Tornado Magnets. Of course, most of those were the very old and poorly built ones. Hoy en dia, they are better built and more energy efficient. They far from hold their value though. Modulars are far better, if available.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Property rental in Spain is cheap as chips now and no likelihood they are going to rise so why not rent an apartment instead of a caravan?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Following on from Elyles's post, be away that very strong winds, even whirlwinds/tornados can occur in Spain. There was one that came through here last year with wind-speeds in excess of 100kph and it ripped our new gutters and part of the new roof up and over and caused other damage, even lifting a slab of concrete off next-door's patio onto part of our roof, just missing the solar panel (t.g. for insurance). Mobile homes do not like high winds! I, too, would go for somewhere much more stable and solid while avoiding any known earthquake zones.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Just taking a quick look at some parks - at prices from 300-400 Euros per month which is presumably just site rent.... Rent/buy an apartment.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Yep, we own a static caravan in the UK and thought of bringing it over but the ground rent here is ridiculous, we're hoping to sell it onsite now as we've given up trying to find a cheap home for it in Spain.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have, and have had a number of different types of property, in the UK, France and Spain. For me, and my OH, apartments are a disaster with noise being carried up, down and sideways. Rubbish gets dropped or blown from balconies from those above, and lifts to upper floors break down. Their real advantage being that they can be locked up and left, with little fuss.

A mobile home only suffers from leaf fall, if under trees, with rubbish tending to be well controlled by site managers. There is no need for a lift, ever. Outside space is greater than that available to a flat e.g. 150 to 200 sq m, and as everybody tends to be outside for a considerable part of the day, it can be remarkably easy for the worst foreign language speaker to make friends. Rules regarding noise tend to be well enforced too.

I'm sorry but I have no knowledge of any mobile home sites in Spain personally, but good luck. Take advice to avoid the ultra windy areas, and good insurance for those unexpected disasters.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ccm47 said:


> I have, and have had a number of different types of property, in the UK, France and Spain. For me, and my OH, apartments are a disaster with noise being carried up, down and sideways. Rubbish gets dropped or blown from balconies from those above, and lifts to upper floors break down. Their real advantage being that they can be locked up and left, with little fuss.
> 
> A mobile home only suffers from leaf fall, if under trees, with rubbish tending to be well controlled by site managers. There is no need for a lift, ever. Outside space is greater than that available to a flat e.g. 150 to 200 sq m, and as everybody tends to be outside for a considerable part of the day, it can be remarkably easy for the worst foreign language speaker to make friends. Rules regarding noise tend to be well enforced too.
> 
> I'm sorry but I have no knowledge of any mobile home sites in Spain personally, but good luck. Take advice to avoid the ultra windy areas, and good insurance for those unexpected disasters.


Personally, I would have neither. We have a four/five bedroomed house on many levels, it is, for the most part, quiet.


----------



## timcall94 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you....


----------



## timcall94 (Aug 3, 2015)

ccm47 said:


> I have, and have had a number of different types of property, in the UK, France and Spain. For me, and my OH, apartments are a disaster with noise being carried up, down and sideways. Rubbish gets dropped or blown from balconies from those above, and lifts to upper floors break down. Their real advantage being that they can be locked up and left, with little fuss.
> 
> A mobile home only suffers from leaf fall, if under trees, with rubbish tending to be well controlled by site managers. There is no need for a lift, ever. Outside space is greater than that available to a flat e.g. 150 to 200 sq m, and as everybody tends to be outside for a considerable part of the day, it can be remarkably easy for the worst foreign language speaker to make friends. Rules regarding noise tend to be well enforced too.
> 
> I'm sorry but I have no knowledge of any mobile home sites in Spain personally, but good luck. Take advice to avoid the ultra windy areas, and good insurance for those unexpected disasters.


Thank you


----------



## timcall94 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you all kindly for your comments...Trying to navigate this site,bit confusing as this is a first for me!!
Found all comments to be very helpful....
Thanks again...


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Tim, we are just back from a 10 day stay in the Costa Del Sol area investigating these parks as we were considering buying one. What we found was that they look less appealing in real life than on the web sites, the ground rents are pretty expensive and will almost likely go up every year, but the most important factor for us, was that although we did find an absolute cracker of a proper park home (it was not a caravan, more like the old prefab of yesteryear), and had been fitted out beautifully, had the most gorgeous views, it was not licensed to live in all year round, so these 'residential parks' are in fact legally speaking, 'holiday parks' for the over 50's or whatever age group they say. You would have to be prepared to leave the park for x amount of time a year to be legal or take a chance of being caught out and losing your home. We have decided the risk was too great ( we are the sort of folk who would always get caught out lol). We also spoke to lots of folk in the villages where three of these parks are and were told both (I love it, have lived on site for 6+ years) to, 'don't waste your money, we have friends who hate it, have lost thousands trying to resell, been put off site when owner has decided he does not like you for whatever reason and so on'. A lot more negative responses than positives am afraid. We have been advised time and time again to rent, rent, rent as there are so many properties to suit most budgets and if it turns out an area is not for you, you can then move. When we were up in Mollina we loved it, the locals were really friendly, there were enough Brits to have someone to talk to, but they did not out number the Spanish, but I was getting bitten to death by mossies even though I had enough chemicals sprayed on my to (you would have thought) killed the hardiest of them, but they always found a bit of missed flesh lol. Was a nightmare and did make me feel miserable. We then moved down a bit to Alhaurin le Grande and it was a completely different experience. More Brits, but still a lot of Spanish, bigger, bustling town, nearer to get to airport, coast etc. So what I am trying to say is, really explore the areas the parks are in, ask lots of questions, try and stay in the area longer than your viewing trip so you can speak to folk living in the surrounding area and possibly in the parks themselves. One thing I did find very strange was that we never had any opportunity to look round the parks alone or converse with folk already living there, although the agents were very nice girls, but their job was ultimately to get us to buy. Good luck and would be interesting to hear of you experience.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Hi Tim, we are just back from a 10 day stay in the Costa Del Sol area investigating these parks as we were considering buying one. What we found was that they look less appealing in real life than on the web sites, the ground rents are pretty expensive and will almost likely go up every year, but the most important factor for us, was that although we did find an absolute cracker of a proper park home (it was not a caravan, more like the old prefab of yesteryear), and had been fitted out beautifully, had the most gorgeous views, it was not licensed to live in all year round, so these 'residential parks' are in fact legally speaking, 'holiday parks' for the over 50's or whatever age group they say. You would have to be prepared to leave the park for x amount of time a year to be legal or take a chance of being caught out and losing your home. We have decided the risk was too great ( we are the sort of folk who would always get caught out lol). We also spoke to lots of folk in the villages where three of these parks are and were told both (I love it, have lived on site for 6+ years) to, 'don't waste your money, we have friends who hate it, have lost thousands trying to resell, been put off site when owner has decided he does not like you for whatever reason and so on'. A lot more negative responses than positives am afraid. We have been advised time and time again to rent, rent, rent as there are so many properties to suit most budgets and if it turns out an area is not for you, you can then move. When we were up in Mollina we loved it, the locals were really friendly, there were enough Brits to have someone to talk to, but they did not out number the Spanish, but I was getting bitten to death by mossies even though I had enough chemicals sprayed on my to (you would have thought) killed the hardiest of them, but they always found a bit of missed flesh lol. Was a nightmare and did make me feel miserable. We then moved down a bit to Alhaurin le Grande and it was a completely different experience. More Brits, but still a lot of Spanish, bigger, bustling town, nearer to get to airport, coast etc. So what I am trying to say is, really explore the areas the parks are in, ask lots of questions, try and stay in the area longer than your viewing trip so you can speak to folk living in the surrounding area and possibly in the parks themselves. One thing I did find very strange was that we never had any opportunity to look round the parks alone or converse with folk already living there, although the agents were very nice girls, but their job was ultimately to get us to buy. Good luck and would be interesting to hear of you experience.


Sounds similar to my experience when, at one time, I considered buying on a site in UK and the site owner was acting as the agent for the sale of a mobile home and the number of porkies he trotted out was horrendous. What he didn't realise at the time was it was a sting and I had it all on tape.


----------



## timcall94 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks MagicWriter for info...Think my mind is already made up at this stage...The move might never happen but if it does at least I will have some of the groundwork sussed out,thanks to you all...Been to Spain a few times and I really like the place,especially the weather!! Raining cats and dogs as I print this here in Ireland,so tired of the rain,and the pain!! The ould arthritis is killing me ha ha.


----------



## timcall94 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Mobile Park Home*



xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I've changed the name of your thread so that other members will know what you want to discuss
> 
> ...


Thanks for feedback regarding same.Wont be rushing into anything, lot's to consider before making any decisions. :juggle:


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Hi Tim, we are just back from a 10 day stay in the Costa Del Sol area investigating these parks as we were considering buying one. What we found was that they look less appealing in real life than on the web sites, the ground rents are pretty expensive and will almost likely go up every year, but the most important factor for us, was that although we did find an absolute cracker of a proper park home (it was not a caravan, more like the old prefab of yesteryear), and had been fitted out beautifully, had the most gorgeous views, it was not licensed to live in all year round, so these 'residential parks' are in fact legally speaking, 'holiday parks' for the over 50's or whatever age group they say. You would have to be prepared to leave the park for x amount of time a year to be legal or take a chance of being caught out and losing your home. We have decided the risk was too great ( we are the sort of folk who would always get caught out lol). We also spoke to lots of folk in the villages where three of these parks are and were told both (I love it, have lived on site for 6+ years) to, 'don't waste your money, we have friends who hate it, have lost thousands trying to resell, been put off site when owner has decided he does not like you for whatever reason and so on'. A lot more negative responses than positives am afraid. We have been advised time and time again to rent, rent, rent as there are so many properties to suit most budgets and if it turns out an area is not for you, you can then move. When we were up in Mollina we loved it, the locals were really friendly, there were enough Brits to have someone to talk to, but they did not out number the Spanish, but I was getting bitten to death by mossies even though I had enough chemicals sprayed on my to (you would have thought) killed the hardiest of them, but they always found a bit of missed flesh lol. Was a nightmare and did make me feel miserable. We then moved down a bit to Alhaurin le Grande and it was a completely different experience. More Brits, but still a lot of Spanish, bigger, bustling town, nearer to get to airport, coast etc. So what I am trying to say is, really explore the areas the parks are in, ask lots of questions, try and stay in the area longer than your viewing trip so you can speak to folk living in the surrounding area and possibly in the parks themselves. One thing I did find very strange was that we never had any opportunity to look round the parks alone or converse with folk already living there, although the agents were very nice girls, but their job was ultimately to get us to buy. Good luck and would be interesting to hear of you experience.


Hi we are a few weeks away from visiting parks in Mollina and Antequera, and would be very interested to speak to you via PM. We have read the advice on renting, but as we have a dog and don't like the idea of having people living above, below and beside us in apartments, we had decided that a park home would be better.
Also, for financial reasons we could not move before OH retires if we had to buy a house, and they are over £70000 with little or no kitchen, curtains not cupboards, and falling apart.
We would not be looking at sites where you cannot live all year, and although the rent goes up in line with inflation, it seems comparable to rents for accommodation in villages etc. 
Please contact me as I'd like to find out more before we go viewing.


----------



## timcall94 (Aug 3, 2015)

*timcall94*

Hi Duchess,
Thank you for all the information you provided,thought provoking to say the least.
The move is something that consumes my little brain every time we get another 
shower of rain, or snow!!! " This too shall pass." One day we may hop on that plane
and find out for sure. Thank you again.

Tim


----------

